# Vom Internet Daten auslesen klappt, aber...



## janus23 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hy...
Ich steh vor einem Problem...
Ich hab ein Programm geschrieben, das Daten von ner Internetseite ausliest...
Funktioniert ja eig. ganz gut, aber...

Die Seite ist in PHP geschrieben... Und das was ich auslesen möchte, wird zuerst mit PHP generiert... Und halt erst dann als HTML an den Browser gesendet...
Java liest aber praktisch nur die "Vorlage" aus, also ohne den Content den PHP generiert.

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit, das Java irgendwie das zwingt, das PHP den Content generiert?
Ähnlich einem Browser?


MfG


----------



## CPoly (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie liest du denn die Daten aus? Wenn du per Socket einen HTTP-GET-Request sendest, sollten die Daten exakt so bei dir ankommen, als wenn du sie mit deinem Browser aufrufst. Vorrausgesetzt du sendest auch alle nötigen Header mit, die dein Browser auch verschickt.


----------



## mccae (28. Dezember 2009)

janus23 hat gesagt.:


> Hy...
> Ich steh vor einem Problem...
> Ich hab ein Programm geschrieben, das Daten von ner Internetseite ausliest...
> Funktioniert ja eig. ganz gut, aber...
> ...



Sieh dir die Klasse URL an, die liefert alles was man braucht, um Websites auszulesen.


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Dezember 2009)

> Java liest aber praktisch nur die "Vorlage" aus, also ohne den Content  den PHP generiert.


Das ist ja cool!  Kannst du bitte mal den Code posten? Das möchte ich auch haben!


----------



## janus23 (29. Dezember 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja cool!  Kannst du bitte mal den Code posten? Das möchte ich auch haben!



LoL...
Ich bin eigentlich auch nur zufällig drüber gestolpert, und fand das cool und wollte das mal ausprobieren 
Deshalb hab ich auch nicht sonderlich Erfahrun damit^^
Aber gut, hier:

```
public void getContent()
    {
        try {
            URL anew = new URL("example.com");

            URLConnection connection = anew.openConnection();
            InputStream is = connection.getInputStream();
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(is));

            String str = "";
            while(br.ready())
            {
               str += br.readLine() + "\n";
            }

            System.out.println(str);

            is.close();
            br.close();
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            System.out.println(ex.toString());
        }
    }
```




CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Wie liest du denn die Daten aus? Wenn du per Socket einen HTTP-GET-Request sendest, sollten die Daten exakt so bei dir ankommen, als wenn du sie mit deinem Browser aufrufst. Vorrausgesetzt du sendest auch alle nötigen Header mit, die dein Browser auch verschickt.



Wie oben beschrieben les ich die Daten aus...
Jop, genau das ist das Problem^^
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll^^ 
Kennst du vl. ein TuT dazu, oder ein Code Example oder so irgendwas? 

MfG


----------



## doe300 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit 

```
URL url = new URL("Pfad zur Website");
InputStream is = url.openStream();
//Und dann kannst du es auslesen
```


----------

